
Why I’m weird about privacy - gthank
http://snarfed.org/2011-08-03_why_im_weird_about_privacy
======
nodata
Off at a tangent, this links into a problem I've had recently actually, and
the problem is that I don't use social networking sites for anything but
looking at friends' photos.

I'm travelling this year and am using airbnb to arrange my accommodation in
advance. I've had my phone number verified and my credit card billed/verified,
but many hosts are reluctant to trust someone who is new to the site and
doesn't use social networking. It's a barrier to entry that doesn't exist
anywhere else.

I'm left in the bizarre situation of a credit card not being good enough to
establish a reputation, and of knowing that someone who builds a facebook page
- even fake - would be more trusted.

